# Processor Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 | bhyve



## bigart (Jan 18, 2021)

I need to check if my processor support bhyve.


```
root@jail-host:~ # grep -i cpu /var/run/dmesg.boot
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 @ 2.30GHz (2294.53-MHz K8-class CPU)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
```


```
root@jail-host:~ # grep Features /var/run/dmesg.boot
  Features=0x1783fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x1e98220b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features3=0x10000400<MD_CLEAR,L1DFL>
```

on the virtual machine I get:

```
root@jail-host:~ # vm init
/usr/local/sbin/vm: ERROR: unable to load vmm.ko!

oot@jail-host:~ # kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   23 0xffffffff80200000  227ad00 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8247b000   3bad38 zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff82836000     a448 opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82b19000     2698 intpm.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82b1c000      b40 smbus.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82b1d000      acf mac_ntpd.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82b1e000   537420 vmm.ko
```

but I'm almost sure it's impossible to check it on VM.

How can I do it ?


----------



## suntzu00 (Jan 18, 2021)

is Intel VT enabled in bios?


----------



## bigart (Jan 18, 2021)

suntzu00 said:


> is Intel VT enabled in bios?



I am away from the place where the server is located. I'll check it tomorrow. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## bigart (Jan 19, 2021)

suntzu00 said:


> is Intel VT enabled in bios?


Yes,
Inter(R) VT-d is enabled.


```
P
admin@host:~$ lscpu
Architecture:        x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):      32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:          Little Endian
Address sizes:       46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
CPU(s):              24
On-line CPU(s) list: 0-23
Thread(s) per core:  2
Core(s) per socket:  6
Socket(s):           2
NUMA node(s):        2
Vendor ID:           GenuineIntel
CPU family:          6
Model:               45
Model name:          Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 @ 2.30GHz
Stepping:            7
CPU MHz:             2597.643
CPU max MHz:         2800,0000
CPU min MHz:         1200,0000
BogoMIPS:            4588.90
Virtualization:      VT-x
L1d cache:           32K
L1i cache:           32K
L2 cache:            256K
L3 cache:            15360K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):   0-5,12-17
NUMA node1 CPU(s):   6-11,18-23
```


----------



## bigart (Jan 19, 2021)

I found this:



> Q: Do VirtualBox or Hyper-V support nested VT-x EPT?​
> A: VirtualBox does not, but Hyper-V has nested EPT available to Windows Insiders.






			bhyve - FreeBSD Wiki
		


I presume it means that I can't run the bhyve on virtualbox vm machine...
How to check if bhyve support Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2021)

Bhyve doesn't support specific processors, it requires certain features. If the CPU has those then it's supported.


----------



## suntzu00 (Jan 19, 2021)

Chapter 23. Virtualization
					

Virtualization software allows multiple operating systems to run simultaneously on the same computer




					www.freebsd.org
				




what's the output of `dmesg | grep -i vt-x`? do you see EPT there?


----------



## bigart (Jan 19, 2021)

suntzu00 said:


> Chapter 23. Virtualization
> 
> 
> Virtualization software allows multiple operating systems to run simultaneously on the same computer
> ...


My host machine is on debian:
I read this thread:








						How to detect if VT-X has been turned on in the BIOS?
					

I know I can check is VT-X is supported by a processor by egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo. But even if it's supported, it can be turned off in the BIOS. How can I detect if it's turned on or off?




					superuser.com
				





```
admin@host:~$ sudo modprobe msr
admin@host:~$ sudo rdmsr 0x3A
5
```


```
admin@host:~$ kvm-ok
INFO: /dev/kvm exists
KVM acceleration can be used
```

It's looks ok I think.


----------

